
Should employers discriminate against World of Warcraft players? - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/12/15/should-employers-dis.html
======
makecheck
WoW is a very social game. You may have to deal with people, be a leader, and
handle unexpected problems. I've "met" people in WoW who are exceedingly good
at these things, the kind of people I'd want to hire.

Not everyone is the same. Like with any discrimination, a company would be
crazy to assume too much about what it means to be a WoW player.

------
gaius
This should be a poll.

